# Cretons:  French Canadian Pork Spread



## Rocklobster (Dec 24, 2018)

It's that time of year again..this pork spread is something like pate' but quite simple to make..It is traditionally eaten on toast for breakfast, but we've come to add it to the appetizer table at family functions..I usually make it and send family home with some otherwise I'll eat it all..


1 lb ground pork
1 cup milk
1 small onion diced
2-3 garlic cloves minced
salt and pepper
pinch of ground cloves
pinch of ground allspice
1/4 cup bread crumbs


Soften onion and garlic with a bit of oil for 5 minutes. Add pork, brown and break it up..add milk and spices, then some salt and pepper to taste once it is cooked enough to sample..put lid on pot and simmer for an hour. Turn off heat, add bread crumbs, stir in well, then check your salt and pepper again..let cool and add to ramkins or bowls..chill..spread it on your favorite cracker or bread with a side of mustard and some pickles..it freezes well also..


----------



## buckytom (Dec 25, 2018)

Pretty cool. Never heard of it.

I think I need to make this as I love various pates, and pork rocks, Rock.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 25, 2018)

I've already copied and pasted the recipe.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 25, 2018)

You can modify the spices to your liking, but this is the most original, basic recipe..I'm sure they vary and pork will pair with almost anything..I usually stir and mush up the pork as much as I can with a wooden spoon against the side of the pot so the finished product will be as smooth as possible..I remember my mother making it and storing it in plastic margarine containers..funny, because I wouldn't touch it when I was younger, but now I enjoy it....they would eat it at any time throughout the year, but I just do it around xmas when the fam comes around..


----------



## caseydog (Dec 25, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> You can modify the spices to your liking, but this is the most original, basic recipe..I'm sure they vary and pork will pair with almost anything..I usually stir and mush up the pork as much as I can with a wooden spoon against the side of the pot so the finished product will be as smooth as possible..I remember my mother making it and storing it in plastic margarine containers..funny, because I wouldn't touch it when I was younger, but now I enjoy it....they would eat it at any time throughout the year, but I just do it around xmas when the fam comes around..



Hmmmmmm, I wonder what would happen if you ran the finished product through a food processor to make it even more like pate? Better? Worse? 

CD


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 25, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Hmmmmmm, I wonder what would happen if you ran the finished product through a food processor to make it even more like pate? Better? Worse?
> 
> CD


 Smoother..no need, really..it is all about simplicity..and less dishes..
Once it is packed and chilled it spreads pretty easily and isn't grainy or crumbly..the texture is all apart of it..


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 25, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Hmmmmmm, I wonder what would happen if you ran the finished product through a food processor to make it even more like pate? Better? Worse?
> 
> CD


I'd probably use a potato masher. Great for smashing things when you're mad at someone...


----------



## CraigC (Dec 26, 2018)

On my list to make!


----------



## JustJoel (Dec 26, 2018)

Rocklobster said:


> It's that time of year again..this pork spread is something like pate' but quite simple to make..It is traditionally eaten on toast for breakfast, but we've come to add it to the appetizer table at family functions..I usually make it and send family home with some otherwise I'll eat it all..
> 
> 
> 1 lb ground pork
> ...


I added this to my private database. Thanks, it intrigues me!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 27, 2018)

Copied and pasted to a file. Thank you for this recipe. I love the stuff, when it is made well. I've tried buying it at the supermarket, but it was gross, not like the stuff in decent restos.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 27, 2018)

taxlady said:


> Copied and pasted to a file. Thank you for this recipe. I love the stuff, when it is made well. I've tried buying it at the supermarket, but it was gross, not like the stuff in decent restos.


I think the secret is to keep it simple and not over processed..it should be mild and not too spicey, or salty..


----------

